# Abandoned missle silos for sale?



## Ames (Sep 15, 2010)

DO WANT


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2010)

a perfect place to construct your secret stronghold of villainy


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 16, 2010)

Airsoft/paintball/nerf wars.

'nuff said.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 16, 2010)

A cabin with a secret underground lair, and a small airplane. How did they know EXACTLY what my dream house looks like?


----------



## Don (Sep 16, 2010)

I say this with complete honesty that I would want one of those If I had the cash.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> A cabin with a secret underground lair, and a small airplane. How did they know EXACTLY what my dream house looks like?


 
did you see the other photos of that particular base? the house that comes with it is VERY gorgeous, too! :O 
you get an awesome house, a secret underground base AND your own airfield for just 2.3 million dollars... thats a great deal in my opinion! X3


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 16, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> did you see the other photos of that particular base? the house that comes with it is VERY gorgeous, too! :O
> you get an awesome house, a secret underground base AND your own airfield for just 2.3 million dollars... thats a great deal in my opinion! X3


 
The house is nice, but unnecessary. If they would cut a million off the price, I would be okay with a doublewide trailer on top of my secret underground lair.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 17, 2010)

:S


----------



## Redregon (Sep 17, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I say this with complete honesty that I would want one of those If I had the cash.


 
agreed. the one in Lillyville looks particularily nice.

i can see so many possabilities for a place like that.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm fantasizing about how awesome it would be to turn the missile silo into a super-duper panic room kind of thing.  Shame nuclear reactors are a no-no for general civilian use.  Maybe geothermal would work...


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 17, 2010)

Make the house into a mansion, and you got yourself a deal :3c


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 17, 2010)

Some of those places are over a mil. 
I don't think I would want to own property of one of those areas.
Even if it was a lot cheaper.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish I had a millionish dollars to buy one of those places... Futuristic miso silo home anyone?


----------

